# Sad



## Ouch (Jul 30, 2010)

Hello All,

This is my first time posting..... My story...... I've been with my husband for 10 years, five of them dating and on the 28 will be our five year wedding anniversary... we have been separated for a month today.... Seven months ago my husband found out I was having an emotional affair..... I left my cell phone on the counter and he looked through it....... he asked me about it I admitted to it and cut off all ties with the other person..... We tried to work on our marriage (without the help of counseling) during this time we did fight alot about finances, where we want to go, having children etc........ Finally he sad he wanted out and wants to be alone.......... I miss him so much....... I am giving him his time and he remains very civil he continues to talk to me, checks up on me and I know he cares alot....... I suggested marriage counseling but he said no...... I don't know how to deal..........


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Unfortunately you are doing about all that you can do. You may want to go ahead and go to counseling. You can begin by going as an individual; always leave the door open for him to join you. There's a book which may be helpful at this point. It is titled "Hope for the Separated" and it's author is Gary Chapman. It has heavy religious undertones, so it may not be for everyone. I really found it to be helpful though.


----------



## Tanelornpete (Feb 2, 2010)

Another book you could send him as a gift would be 'His Needs, Her Needs' - great one to help get a marriage back on course.

----------------
Now playing: Pachelbel - Canon
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Sadara (Jul 27, 2010)

If you can get your spouse to read it, I agree wit His Needs, Her Needs. It's a great book and has helped me a lot. Though, I admit, I have yet to get my spouse to read the book. But, if for no other reason, it has helped me a lot. It's helped me be able to deal with my spouse and work with him in ways I never could before.


----------

